# Price of urea jump



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Was $29 for 50lb bag of Urea 46-0-0 basically a 20% increase from just 2 yrs ago this time. Is this related to gas prices?

*this was from SiteOne


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@john5246 it is a commodity trade like all other commodities subject to supply and demand pressures. Urea alone is up over 100% from this day last year. Add in the fact that ag grade urea is gobbling up a good portion of production and challenges in the gulf have slowed production means sprayable or turf grade urea is climbing all the more.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I picked up Urea from local SuteOne yesterday and was also surprised at the price jump up to $41 now.

This location doesn't normally have Urea in stock forcing me to take a trip north but I always ask and it at least saved me a trip.

They also have what the guy said is a new coated version of Urea 46-0-0 called NOS with pink prills that he tried to sell me mainly because they didn't want to move the pallets needed to get to the full pallet of Lesco Urea.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

mowww said:


> @john5246 it is a commodity trade like all other commodities subject to supply and demand pressures. Urea alone is up over 100% from this day last year. Add in the fact that ag grade urea is gobbling up a good portion of production and challenges in the gulf have slowed production means sprayable or turf grade urea is climbing all the more.


you make me feel lucky to have gotten it for $29


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Tsmith said:


> I picked up Urea from local SuteOne yesterday and was also surprised at the price jump up to $41 now.
> 
> This location doesn't normally have Urea in stock forcing me to take a trip north but I always ask and it at least saved me a trip.
> 
> They also have what the guy said is a new coated version of Urea 46-0-0 called NOS with pink prills that he tried to sell me mainly because they didn't want to move the pallets needed to get to the full pallet of Lesco Urea.


at $41 it's not even worth it, I haven't seen a big price increase from the big brands like Scotts or Vigoro. I wonder why. Even the Lesco 24-0-11 is the same price as 2yrs ago at Home Depot


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Tsmith said:


> I picked up Urea from local SuteOne yesterday and was also surprised at the price jump up to $41 now.
> 
> This location doesn't normally have Urea in stock forcing me to take a trip north but I always ask and it at least saved me a trip.
> 
> They also have what the guy said is a new coated version of Urea 46-0-0 called NOS with pink prills that he tried to sell me mainly because they didn't want to move the pallets needed to get to the full pallet of Lesco Urea.


I paid the same for lesco 46-0-0 urea at site-one in southern maine. I'm trying to find somewhere cheaper but honestly I'm not too worried about saving $10-$15 bucks.

What is killing me is group 11 fungicide with the terrible weather we've had this summer


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I just paid 19 for 50 lb of urea. In the spring it was 18.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

john5246 said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up Urea from local SuteOne yesterday and was also surprised at the price jump up to $41 now.
> ...


I surprisingly don't have a lot of options for Urea around me but even if I can find it cheaper I have to travel 45-60 mins each way.

I get 3 apps per bag to spoon feed making it $14 per app so its still worth it especially with the results.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

$18.49 last fall to $25.69 in May at the local feed store.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

Tsmith said:


> john5246 said:
> 
> 
> > Tsmith said:
> ...


Yes funny enough, if you live anywhere near civilization you have to drive far out to get it usually :lol:

When you factor in the gas at over $3/gal it's not really worth it to drive more than 20 miles roundtrip.


----------



## nikmasteed (Apr 30, 2020)

I guess I'll consider myself lucky, $20 last year, $20 this year


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

I had a heck of a time finding it as well, but it turned out to be right under my nose at a local feed store. $25 for 50lb bag, supported a local business and only drove 5 miles...win, win, win!


----------



## varmint65 (Feb 23, 2021)

nikmasteed said:


> I guess I'll consider myself lucky, $20 last year, $20 this year


Yeah, Kirby Agri manufactures urea in Lancaster PA and this has kept pricing somewhat lower in our area. Harleysville Feed/Oley Feed have urea for $18-$19 50lb bag. Kirby supplies the mid-atlantic and most of northeast, so call your local Farm/Feed store as they are usually much cheaper than Siteone.

Will


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

Lesco at our local Home Depot's is on sale for $15/50lb bag right now. They had the starter option as well as a no phosphate option, FYI. You might try Lowes/Home Depot right now to grab bags for next year at the clearance rate unless you're stuck with the Urea route. Our siteone has Urea $40-55ish. I might try dissolving some Lesco pellets to see if I can spray it at a spoon rate vs trying to spread such a low pound per 1,000 via spreader and see if it dissolves all the way.


----------



## drcolossus11 (Jun 23, 2021)

$16.99 here at the local mill. Maybe I should stock up.


----------



## Grassobession (Dec 30, 2021)

john5246 said:


> mowww said:
> 
> 
> > @john5246 it is a commodity trade like all other commodities subject to supply and demand pressures. Urea alone is up over 100% from this day last year. Add in the fact that ag grade urea is gobbling up a good portion of production and challenges in the gulf have slowed production means sprayable or turf grade urea is climbing all the more.
> ...


Just bought a 50lb bag sprayable urea from Greene resource in Colfax for $20


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Grassobession said:


> john5246 said:
> 
> 
> > mowww said:
> ...


Amazing price.


----------



## NHlawn00 (7 mo ago)

50$ for a bag here in NH… Home Depot has some high N fert for like 65$ a bag. It's dumb.


----------



## Want2BS8ed (Jun 25, 2021)

Went to the local turf supplier last month to buy seed and fertilizer for the fall. Was told they are not even bringing in high-nitrogen fertilizers because they didn't think anyone would pay the increased price.

Mind you, this is the same place that a 50# bag of blue tag, A-list seed sold in 2020 for $100, in 2021 for $200 and in 2022 for an eye watering $320! I hate to think how bad the urea increase was that they wouldn't even bring it in...

Fortunately, I purchase enough that I get contractor pricing, so the seed only went up $12 a bag, but retail pricing has gone insane.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Urea prices should be trending down from a spring high. I paid 32 in March then 30.50 in July, 50 lb bags. I bought all I would need for the fall in July.


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

Try looking on FB Marketplace. A couple people were selling 50lb bags for $15 - I got enough to last me at least five years.


----------



## Obi Lawn Kenobi (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## LawnOCDfanatic (5 mo ago)

So you're saying the $77 I paid for a 50lb bag Anderson urea coated in humid was too much? Lol &#128514;


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

kdxkid said:


> What is killing me is group 11 fungicide with the terrible weather we've had this summer


I know this post is a year old, but I'm surprised that the Azoxy granular I like (Heritage) is still over $90/30lbs from my normal spots. I recall it was in the $70s before the pandemic. But everything has shot up, so not surprised this did too. At least I still have my Azoxy in liquid for spraying.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Whose ready to start testing urine ? :bandit:

I feel like if you could remove the urine smell itd be a no brainer


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

I paid $42 at the feed store today. Paid like 25 to 30 last year.


----------



## LawnOCDfanatic (5 mo ago)

Thick n Dense said:


> Whose ready to start testing urine ? :bandit:
> 
> I feel like if you could remove the urine smell itd be a no brainer


 :lol:


----------



## Toddskill (5 mo ago)

$36/50lbs yesterday at my local farm/feed store


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I stopped at the feed store today. Urea $22.00 per 50. was $32 in March and $30.50 in July.


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

$38.50 for 50lbs @ Long Island Colliflower Association.


----------

